

Why Obama's reelection is good for young startupers - jessepollak
http://jessepollak.me/2012/11/09/why-obamas-reelection-is-good-for-young-startupers/

======
paulhauggis
I suppose these are great if you are never going to move from
startup->business.

In the longer term, more government regulation won't be a good thing for your
business.

I saw a similar article about startups in Norway sometime back.

~~~
jessepollak
I don't know if there is such a stark contrast; a lot of these things
(especially the Startup America Initiative and the health care changes) will
help small businesses. I guess if you get into a _really_ big business,
increased taxes could stunt growth, but for the most part taxes are being cut
for businesses--just not the huge ones.

Are there other regulations besides taxes that you think have a negative
effect here?

~~~
paulhauggis
employment regulations. Telling you who you can and cannot fire, entanglement
with the unions (France is a good example of this).

